# Ineligible for 3 cycle package because of fibroid



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

I've seen an offer where you can pay for 3 cycles of IVF at a good rate. I've booked myself on an open evening with the clinic but on reading the finer print it states that you don't qualify for the offer if you have any fibroids? Why is this? I was pinning all my hopes on this and now don't know what to do. I can't afford to pay for surgical removal of my fibroid as well as treatment. I'm going to try and speak to them but is there anything that can be done to shrink it prior to treatment that won't cost much? Please help!

Thanks


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

I know nothing on fibroids/polyps but cant the NHS remove them??

Have you heard of egg sharing??

X


----------

